# Dream machine on my wishlist



## Gorstak (Nov 26, 2018)

Basically, this is a cpu that scores over 10k in passmark bench
Intel Iris graphics, to run modern games.
Wifi for secure communication with my router
BT for my headphones
2 microphones for voice commands
A decent drive with dram controller
a hdmi to dvi cable to connect to my screen
8gb of ram should be enough for now
all of it in a miniature packaging that I think I can attach to backside of my screen.
small power draw and small electricity bills.

The only thing I'm unhappy about is that it doesn't have wireless charging. I'd love to fully eliminate cables.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 26, 2018)

I can tell you any Intel iGPU will not run modern games all that well. Those NUCs are for things like streaming, businesses, or some college student with deep pockets that needs something small.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 26, 2018)

I just need 25 fps, and this is almost the best intel graphics they have...I've seen some older Iris models running GTA V quite ok...there should be vids on youtube...


----------



## Toothless (Nov 26, 2018)

I would just pick parts for an actual desktop with a better card.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 26, 2018)

That wouldn't be a dream machine for me then. Desktop's are so...last year...

Besides, I like it when things are tight


----------



## Toothless (Nov 26, 2018)

I have an ITX rig that can run GTAV better than that NUC could, and it's the same size of a lunchbox. Costs much less too and it is a tight squeeze.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 26, 2018)

I was checking prices of 1060 msi aero itx...that card would cost me more then half this nuc alone, and if I tried to get an itx case, and itx mbo and itx psu worth something, I'd get to price similar to this nuc and end up with a custom built itx pc, which I've had all my life. This nuc is like having an apple pc for three times less the price of original apple. 'Sides, I doubt Intel would make something that isn't tested and very well built. It'd be my first brand name pc.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 26, 2018)

Second hand 750Ti.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 26, 2018)

ohhh, that's now three generations old...might die any minute 

which cpu you got inside?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 26, 2018)

4670. Runs everything I've thrown at it so far.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 26, 2018)

Build a matx rig


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 26, 2018)

Asrock DeskMini GTX1060 (Z370) worth a look?
https://www.asrock.com/nettop/Intel/DeskMini GTXRX (Z370)/index.us.asp#Specification

There's also the DeskMini 310 if you consider the Intel iGPU adequate but no eDRAM.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 26, 2018)

well, the asrock is nice, but its like 2-3 times the price



Toothless said:


> 4670. Runs everything I've thrown at it so far.



how do you manage to supply enough power? All I see in local stores for itx psu's is 65 and 75W


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 26, 2018)

PICOPSU-150-XT




http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-150-XT


----------



## Toothless (Nov 26, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> how do you manage to supply enough power? All I see in local stores for itx psu's is 65 and 75W


I have a Corsair SF600 and some 300w that fit in the case.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 26, 2018)

There are better/cheaper options:
1) You can buy a laptop with identical specs for the same amount of money
2) Build a Ryzen-based mini ITX system. You'll fit more into your budget, or you can build an equivalent for less.
Example:
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jr6qXP


Also, there is a weird alternative route which I wanted to mention. Just recently me and one of our engineers were looking for something cheap, low-power, and fast  to instal in a car for data acquisition, so we looked at some chinese NUC knockoffs. There were some devices which were even better suited for our needs, like these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...tel-UHD620-win10-Quad-Core-8/32914321249.html

Basically, $530 can get you an i7-8550U/8GB RAM/256GB SSD+1TB HDD all enclosed in a non-conspicuous industrial aluminium chassis.
Plastic stuff with i5 onboard costs about half of that.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah I'm not seeing this either. Its not exactly a powerhouse in a tiny form factor, its just a nice little HTPC box for simple stuff. Hence the price tag. You get what you pay for...

If you want that nice little compact box, buy a SHIELD, and stream from your main rig for better performance. You even get a nice remote with voice activated commands if you would want to get your gadget fix on. Plus, it doesn't run hot, is inaudible at full load, and I dare say it looks much better. And then there is upgradability, you can just upgrade your main rig and enjoy that power on a tiny box.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...=tgus39291543229697703-gclid-%gclid%-Fallback


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm gonna assume ya know exactly what ya want, but some cautionary tales tho think about before pulling the trigger.

1.  If it's a desktop, really wouldn't invest in WiFi... also adds cost
2.  We got rid of all our wired headphone... especially if ya tall, tendency is to rip them off ya head when taking a quick Bio.  However only gaming ones I found using BT were 3 made by SADES at @ $28 ... quality "didn't looka too good".  Asus has one for like $275 (no pcs yet).  Two of us went from $300 Sennheisers now we have (5) G930 / G933's...the latter are $80 on Amazon, not sure what out your way.  Given budgetary concerns, Id look at the SADES
3.  Always install RAM in pairs on dual channel boards.

Beyond that can't hep ya ... I have big hands... sorry Donald  ....  the smallest I like to go is mATX so can't be much help on the teeny stuff.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 28, 2018)

a bit of change...even a cheaper machine at local store


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 9, 2018)

and another change, after googling, careful refinement of articles and drop in price


----------



## Komshija (Dec 10, 2018)

Unless you plan to do some light office tasks and some browsing, I suggest staying away from such type of computers. If you plan to move out of the country like I will do soon, than laptop is the best solution : https://www.protis.hr/products/deta....net&utm_campaign=nabava.net&utm_medium=click

If you really want a barebone PC, SSD and RAM are cheaper here:
SSD 240 GB: https://iponcomp.hr/shop/termek/team-group-240gb-l3-evo-sata-3-25-t253le240gtc101/1408375
SSD 256 GB: https://iponcomp.hr/shop/termek/silicon-power-256gb-ace-a55-sata-3-25-sp256gbss3a55s25/1604090
SSD 480 GB : https://iponcomp.hr/shop/termek/team-group-480gb-l5-lite-sata-3-25-t2535t480g0c101/1595971
RAM: https://iponcomp.hr/shop/termek/adata-8gb-premier-notebook-ddr4-2400mhz-cl17-ad4s2400w8g17s/1701363
Dostava je 63 kn.

I also advise minimum 480 GB SSD if it's going to be only storage.


----------



## 8bitgamer757 (Dec 10, 2018)

my gts250 would run better than those iris graphics


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 11, 2018)

spotted this at local store





so perhaps just this, and beh instead of bek nuc, which has space for an ssd if I need a storage drive in the future...


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 11, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> spotted this at local store


No. Just get a normal SSD. $100 can get you something decent and big nowadays, like a 480-512GB NVME SSD.
Just yesterday I've got a 480GB Kingston A1000 for one of my customers (he wanted to upgrade his 2013 macbook pro retina). It's trending at $110-120 right now, but I was lucky to find it on sale for exactly $100 in UAH equivalent, which is cheaper than that Optane stick. 
That's more than enough speed and storage, at least for a good start. Later you can add a 2.5" HDD or SSHD for storage.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 11, 2018)

I'd really like a samsung drive, to turn rapid mode on, if not optane, but I don't have the budget to buy all this yet, and was thinking of upgrading my current machine with something I can later install into this one. My current mobo doesn't support m.2 though.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 11, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I'd really like a samsung drive, to turn rapid mode on, if not optane, but I don't have the budget to buy all this yet, and was thinking of upgrading my current machine with something I can later install into this one. My current mobo doesn't support m.2 though.


It has no M.2 slot, but it does support NVME. You can buy a PCI-e adapter for your machine when you need it, or better: sell that H110 board and get a decent B150 board w/ M.2 slot and 4 RAM slots.
Used SKL/KBL boards are cheap nowadays. Not too long ago I sold a B250M-HDV board for $70 or so, and I still have a B150M Pro4 which no one seems to be interested in even at $50 price tag and with better specs than that B250.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 11, 2018)

Basically the reason why I'm considering a samsung ssd is that 4k scores seem to be limited to 30MB/s on most other drives, and with optane or samsung rapid, I could get that a lot higher. Basically, I'd reduce the bottleneck a lot with it. It doesn't matter if other speeds will do 1000 MB/s or 5000 MB/s, I'm just interested in increasing my lowest score. And if I can get something usable on current pc and maybe on this mini, if I buy it in the future, that'd be great.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 11, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Basically the reason why I'm considering a samsung ssd is that 4k scores seem to be limited to 30MB/s on most other drives, and with optane or samsung rapid, I could get that a lot higher. Basically, I'd reduce the bottleneck a lot with it. It doesn't matter if other speeds will do 1000 MB/s or 5000 MB/s, I'm just interested in increasing my lowest score. And if I can get something usable on current pc and maybe on this mini, if I buy it in the future, that'd be great.


4K random for most users is irrelevant. If you do gaming and multimedia - you won't notice the difference. I'm still on an old Samsung XP941, which is relatively slow PCIE2.0 drive, and in any real-world scenario did I notice that it's any slower than my new ADATA SX8200, which on paper and in benchmarks is in the ballpark of 960 Pro in sequential tasks, and just trailing behind 970 Evo in 4K random reads/writes. I still get sub-15 second boot time, my games still load fast, my browser is not lagging, and my data transfers are mostly limited by what's on the other end. It's only noticeable on some off-brand chinese SSDs, were random reads/writes can be truly awful.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 11, 2018)

Decided against spending any money whatsover after latest discovery, but I am gratefull for y'all input.


----------

